# The Three Most Asked Questions About Frontosa



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

*1. How large of a tank do I need to keep Frontosa?*

I recommend a 6' tank as a minimum. Frontosa are big fish, and they like to live together in groups. Keeping a single Frontosa is not recommended. A standard 6' tank in the USA would be a 125G, and those tanks frequently sell used for little money on sites like Craigslist and eBay. If you don't have the room for a 6' tank, please choose other fish. There are hundreds of other fascinating cichlid species from Lake Tanganyika alone.

*2. How fast do Frontosa grow?*

Frontosa can reach about 6Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------

